# 3% occupancy



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hotelier friend in Sharm.. he tells me his hotel has a 3% occupancy and the other hotels are doing no better

Friend in Hurghada who has private chalets.. has no business other than family


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hotelier friend in Sharm.. he tells me his hotel has a 3% occupancy and the other hotels are doing no better
> 
> Friend in Hurghada who has private chalets.. has no business other than family



O come on Chris! Anyone who has been there recently knows that is not correct


Unless of course it's one of these new Islamic hotels, in which case that's great news.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CAIRODEMON said:


> O come on Chris! Anyone who has been there recently knows that is not correct
> 
> 
> Unless of course it's one of these new Islamic hotels, in which case that's great news.




I have never been but I am sure to pass the message on that he is wrong...


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have never been but I am sure to pass the message on that he is wrong...


He may well be correct, but then he has a serious issue with his hotel since most rates are 50%+


----------



## cairo tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

I work for a company called Egyptian Resorts, which is involved with a lot of hotels on the red sea coast (near Hurghada). The occupancy rates there are mostly between 15-40 %.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

Our friends in the Hurghada area say it's still not like it was before the revolution. 

But we got good news today that things are improving in Libya's economic situation. The Libyan expats living and going to school here say they are getting checks from their government and families again.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

My husband does alot of Business in Libya, before the uprising and now it is starting again.

The only trouble is that it isn't safe - everyone has a gun - there are so many on the streets it is frightening.
ALso for expats they rec. you are in early and don't move around alone. Large gatherings are still not a good idea.
The expat schools are not reopening yet either - one gave a date of this autumn, one hasn't given a date yet.

But the country is trying hard to get back to business as before or better


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

The official numbers were published today. It says Egypt sees annual tourists rise 5.2% in April 2013. Up from last year.

Tourism experts have estimated hotel occupancy rates to have reached approximately 10 percent in hotels in Cairo, the Red Sea and Luxor.

Source


----------

